# Hi! I'm new here!



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have been lurking for quite some time, as I like to get a feel for a forum before I join and start participating in the conversation. Like all of you, I am a makeup lover and I can't wait to start chatting with everyone!


----------



## Debbs (Apr 10, 2014)

:welcome:


----------



## iwhypphace (Apr 11, 2014)

Heeeeeeey!!!!


----------



## jazz253 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi! I'm pretty new here too. I'm trying to get a feel for this place too. I feel like the new kid in school that has been home schooled her whole life. Lol


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hiiiooooo


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

jazz253 said:


> Hi! I'm pretty new here too. I'm trying to get a feel for this place too. I feel like the new kid in school that has been home schooled her whole life. Lol


   It's ok.  We started one time too as newbies.  And a lot of us are still very new to makeup.  We talk 50% bull and 50% actual makeup information


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> It's ok. We started one time too as newbies. And a lot of us are still very new to makeup. *We talk 50% bull and 50% actual makeup information*


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes ladies! @jazz253 I'm sure you will feel at home in no time and trust me when I say that this forum has some of the nicest people I've ever encountered on the internet or otherwise. I am a member of several other forums not related to makeup and let me just say that you wouldn't believe some of the nasty and degrading things people say to each other.
  After over a year of lurking around Specktra and finally joining, I honestly believe that the people here would never intentionally hurt anyone. It's a great feeling to know anyone can post pictures of themselves here and get positive feedback even if they are new to makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

BrknFlwr85 said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes ladies! @jazz253 I'm sure you will feel at home in no time and trust me when I say that this forum has some of the nicest people I've ever encountered on the internet or otherwise. I am a member of several other forums not related to makeup and let me just say that you wouldn't believe some of the nasty and degrading things people say to each other.
> After over a year of lurking around Specktra and finally joining, I honestly believe that the people here would never intentionally hurt anyone. It's a great feeling to know anyone can post pictures of themselves here and get positive feedback even if they are new to makeup.






and WELCOME


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra! :welcome:


----------



## jazz253 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you so very much.


----------

